# electrical help in kitchen remodel



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey, the guy was asking about kitchen islands...


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> Hey, the guy was asking about kitchen islands...


Incredible. Hey, if you've got an island in your kitchen, you're in big trouble. Move to higher ground.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Did you know some contractors around here are designing these islands with wheels so they can be moved? I'm trying to remember what article tells me that if the island isn't permanent that no receptacle is required.


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Magnettica said:


> Did you know some contractors around here are designing these islands with wheels so they can be moved? I'm trying to remember what article tells me that if the island isn't permanent that no receptacle is required.


Yes, if it's freestanding on legs or on wheels, it's furniture. Furniture is not required to be wired. When it gets nailed down, then it's an island subject to the 210.52 requirements.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Furniture is not required to be wired?

What article are you quoting?


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Magnettica said:


> Furniture is not required to be wired?
> 
> What article are you quoting?


OOH, I know this one, F110.3C of the IFC (International Furniture Code).


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

mickeyco said:


> OOH, I know this one, F110.3C of the IFC (International Furniture Code). I'll see if I can dig up a picture.


My state hasn't adopted the IFC.


----------



## generation3elec (May 1, 2008)

I can appreciate trying to save the old plaster. It has a harder finish then joint compound and the surface reflects light a bit differently. I once saw an under cabinet lighting system with built in outlets that might work in this kitchen. I can't seem to find where I bought them. It may have been thought Rittenhouse Electric but I can't say for sure.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Furniture is not required to be wired.


LOL :laughing:



mickeyco said:


> OOH, I know this one, F110.3C of the IFC (International Furniture Code).


LOL :laughing:


----------



## Big Don (Dec 19, 2007)

Remember the 2008 NEC requires countertop receptacles be TAMPER PROOF. I have not yet seen tamper proof plugmold, but I suspect they are working on it.


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I see one problem...you couldn't use NM as you mentioned...Armored Cable needs to be used to avoid putting a screw through the cable...

Also is there going to be a backsplash?...you could always put the outlets in there, and run the cable up from the basement.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

GUYS, do you all realize this thread is over a year old???






Big Don said:


> Remember the 2008 NEC requires countertop receptacles be TAMPER PROOF.


This is IF your area has adopted the 2008 NEC without amendments to this section.
This is also yet another reason to hate the 2008 NEC and some of it's idiotic changes.


----------



## Magnettica (Dec 19, 2006)

Speedy Petey said:


> GUYS, do you all realize this thread is over a year old???
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Changes are made for a reason. Just because you don't like something doesn't mean it's idiotic.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Sep 30, 2003)

Sorry buddy. Although there are some good changes, in my opinion there is a lot in the new code that is idiotic and political!

I think we need to leave the code alone for TEN years at a time and provide common sense classes in school. Obviously parents are NOT doing their jobs!!!!!


----------



## Stickman (Mar 7, 2008)

Multi Circuit Plugmold underside of the uppers, done it plenty of times. Just have to remember to end short of the ends if they want u/c lighting such as ambiance now or in the future. High end homes I try to push prewire for ambiance. IE: all my runs to a j-box in the attic, basement, cabinet and then a starter block mounted under each run for the cabinets. So much easier then old working it in 6 months later!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

